# Birthday Bike wish list data base



## tailhole (Sep 2, 2013)

I've always wanted a Schwinn birthday bike (the bike was manufactured on my birthday) maybe we could start a data base somehow of bikes date of manufacture. My birthday is February 8th, if anyone has my birthday bike.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 2, 2013)

tailhole said:


> I've always wanted a Schwinn birthday bike (the bike was manufactured on my birthday) maybe we could start a data base somehow of bikes date of manufacture. My birthday is February 8th, if anyone has my birthday bike.




Mine is February 9th.. but the year is important since my Schwinn would be made in Taiwan. What year?


----------



## tailhole (Sep 2, 2013)

*1970*

1970 would be great, but I'd almost prefer a much older Schwinn.  Happy belated birthday, birthday neighbor!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 2, 2013)

tailhole said:


> 1970 would be great, but I'd almost prefer a much older Schwinn.  Happy belated birthday, birthday neighbor!




Oh god... Can't wait for this to turn into another Schwinn serial numbers are wrong /birth year thread..


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 2, 2013)

That's funny.
Mine is the 8th of February as well.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 2, 2013)

I will pay 10,000 american dollars for any bike that can be date verified Feb 29th 1969.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 3, 2013)

*Tough to find!*

I've previously posted on the forum looking for my birthdate bike.  F351085 to F354640.  June 20th, 1963.  
I know Schwinn made millions of bikes, but I didn't think I'd be looking for YEARS for one of 3555 bikes made on that day.
I'm in the habit of looking at every middleweight serial number I run across, but am still on the hunt.  
Has anyone here found their birthdate bike?


----------



## tailhole (Sep 3, 2013)

*Math*



Coaster Brake said:


> That's funny.
> Mine is the 8th of February as well.




I had a former boss tell me when he was in a high school statistics class, his teacher said there is a 99% chance of 2 people having the same birthday in a group of 20 people or larger.  I've tried it at parties and it has been true every time.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## tailhole (Sep 3, 2013)

*Denver Razorback*



Ignaz Schwinn said:


> I've previously posted on the forum looking for my birthdate bike.  F351085 to F354640.  June 20th, 1963.
> I know Schwinn made millions of bikes, but I didn't think I'd be looking for YEARS for one of 3555 bikes made on that day.
> I'm in the habit of looking at every middleweight serial number I run across, but am still on the hunt.
> Has anyone here found their birthdate bike?




Denver Razorback (he's a friend here in Denver) found his birthday bike, not the year but the date.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Oh god... Can't wait for this to turn into another Schwinn serial numbers are wrong /birth year thread..




  Indeed! There has been hot debate about what the post 1947 recorded Schwinn serial number dates actually signify. I suppose it is a semantic debate whether life for a bike starts the day a bottom bracket is stamped or the number is recorded or if it begins later when the frame is created, or painted, or finally assembled, or shipped. 

  If the dates that Schwinn recorded and correlated to the serial numbers are actually a commission date then maybe we really all should be looking for a Schwinn dated nine months prior to our birthday?


----------



## Boris (Sep 3, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Indeed! There has been hot debate about what the post 1947 recorded Schwinn serial number dates actually signify. I suppose it is a semantic debate whether life for a bike starts the day a bottom bracket is stamped or the number is recorded or if it begins later when the frame is created, or painted, or finally assembled, or shipped.
> 
> If the dates that Schwinn recorded and correlated to the serial numbers are actually a commission date then maybe we really all should be looking for a Schwinn dated nine months prior to our birthday?




I don't understand. Are you saying that the gestation period for a Schwinn is also nine months?


----------



## mruiz (Sep 3, 2013)

*I have a March 14, 1963   C332244*

Schwinn typhoon for sale, It is very hard to find one's birthday frame.



I got a Schwinn Fleet in the Attic, not sure of the date. I got to check.
 Mitch


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying that the gestation period for a Schwinn is also nine months?




No Dave, I think the gestation period for a Schwinn is similar to that of a rat...about three weeks. But since the recorded date everyone turns to to date a Schwinn is more likely the conception date for the bicycle, we might all start looking for Schwinn that we share a conception date with rather than a birth date.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 3, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Indeed! There has been hot debate about what the post 1947 recorded Schwinn serial number dates actually signify. I suppose it is a semantic debate whether life for a bike starts the day a bottom bracket is stamped or the number is recorded or if it begins later when the frame is created, or painted, or finally assembled, or shipped.
> 
> If the dates that Schwinn recorded and correlated to the serial numbers are actually a commission date then maybe we really all should be looking for a Schwinn dated nine months prior to our birthday?




I always assumed the serial number was the date the frame was welded.  Assembly and model would be at some point afterwards.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 3, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I will pay 10,000 american dollars for any bike that can be date verified Feb 29th 1969.



yea,that would be pretty rare indeed 
i was actually born on february 29th,1960.they made bikes that day.
i have a march 1st bike,but it's 10 years older.from 1950.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> I always assumed the serial number was the date the frame was welded.  Assembly and model would be at some point afterwards.





  The general assumption these days for postwar Schwinns’ is that the serial numbers were stamped into blank crank hangers or later onto blank dropouts or head tubes. These loose parts were then placed in bins and were picked at random by assemblers in the jigging/welding dept. (This interpretation explains the existence of individual bikes with differing serial numbers, months apart, one stamped in the dropout _and_ one in the head tube that were produced near the time of the change in the number placement location.) 

  I don’t believe anyone has truly been able to say if the charted factory “build” dates were recorded on the day that the serial numbers were stamped of if it might even predate or postdate that process' registering more of a generalized commission date. The fact that the numbers are sequentially recorded seems to suggest that they at best relate directly to the number stamping process rather than accounting in any way, directly, to the random movement of the loose numbered parts into the assembly stream.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Birthday bike*

I found my birthday bike on ebay. Type the year you want and the word "Schwinn" into the search blank and check out what's there. I send messages to people requesting the first 5 digits of the serial number if they don't list it. The only problem with my bike is that it's a skinny tire 3 speed and it's too lightweight for me to ride.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 3, 2013)

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-1963-Schwinn-Hollywood-Frame-with-kick-stand-/141051902408*



Ignaz Schwinn said:


> I've previously posted on the forum looking for my birthdate bike.  F351085 to F354640.  June 20th, 1963.
> I know Schwinn made millions of bikes, but I didn't think I'd be looking for YEARS for one of 3555 bikes made on that day.
> I'm in the habit of looking at every middleweight serial number I run across, but am still on the hunt.
> Has anyone here found their birthdate bike?




Here's your birthday bike... http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-1963-Sch...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d75939c8


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 3, 2013)

*Hollywood*



Aerocycle36 said:


> Here's your birthday bike... http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-1963-Sch...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d75939c8




Thanks for posting that.  I've almost hit the "buy it now" at least a dozen times on this one just because of the date.  It's cheap too! It's the only one I've ever seen, but it's not for me.  Too small, girls and too many 24" parts to acquire. It has made me think about my worst fear that they only made 24" girls bikes that day!  I like Phil's story about the random dropouts better. Perhaps there is a nice minty Coppertone Jaguar or Corvette out there somewhere for me still!  Of course, a 26" boys of any type or condition would be ideal.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind finding a 1995 Next...Oh wait.. Cool Bikes weren't being made when I was born. 

Wouldn't mind having a 1895. That way I could own a Bicycle 100 Years older than me.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 3, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> yea,that would be pretty rare indeed
> i was actually born on february 29th,1960.they made bikes that day.
> i have a march 1st bike,but it's 10 years older.from 1950.




That makes you about 13 years old...  No wonder you playing with silly bicycles.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 4, 2013)

sqrly said:


> That makes you about 13 years old...  No wonder you playing with silly bicycles.




18...hahahaha


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Buy it!!!!*



Ignaz Schwinn said:


> Thanks for posting that.  I've almost hit the "buy it now" at least a dozen times on this one just because of the date.  It's cheap too! It's the only one I've ever seen, but it's not for me.  Too small, girls and too many 24" parts to acquire. It has made me think about my worst fear that they only made 24" girls bikes that day!  I like Phil's story about the random dropouts better. Perhaps there is a nice minty Coppertone Jaguar or Corvette out there somewhere for me still!  Of course, a 26" boys of any type or condition would be ideal.




If I were you, I'd buy it...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> If I were you, I'd buy it...




_That would be a big waste of money._ There is no way anyone will find a Schwinn that was built on their Birth date unless they were born in the times were the build date was stamped in the headbadge. Add at month or two to the serial number date and you might get lucky within a week or so and I'm sure some can convince themselves in believing anything. If you want a serial number that was recorded on your birthday that is different story. Here is an example of a SN date and a build date. If really you want a bike that was built on your birthday yall better start looking at the headbadge numbers, if you were born when Schwinn stamped the actual build day in the badges.  


1979 Spitfire 5 Details:

Frame Serial Number   CQ577905              March 1979
Head Badge # *Build Date  *1229       May 2, 1979

Stem stamped……79
Crank #…… …… SA 6 4 79
Bars…………….. Schwinn 7836 14 79
Rear Derailleur… Positron II


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Headbadges?*



GTs58 said:


> _That would be a big waste of money._ There is no way anyone will find a Schwinn that was built on their Birth date unless they were born in the times were the build date was stamped in the headbadge. Add at month or two to the serial number date and you might get lucky within a week or so and I'm sure some can convince themselves in believing anything. If you want a serial number that was recorded on your birthday that is different story. Here is an example of a SN date and a build date. If really you want a bike that was built on your birthday yall better start looking at the headbadge numbers, if you were born when Schwinn stamped the actual build day in the badges.
> 
> What makes you think that the headbadges wouldn't be sitting in a parts bin, all prestamped?


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 5, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> _That would be a big waste of money._ There is no way anyone will find a Schwinn that was built on their Birth date unless they were born in the times were the build date was stamped in the headbadge. Add at month or two to the serial number date and you might get lucky within a week or so and I'm sure some can convince themselves in believing anything. If you want a serial number that was recorded on your birthday that is different story. Here is an example of a SN date and a build date. If really you want a bike that was built on your birthday yall better start looking at the headbadge numbers, if you were born when Schwinn stamped the actual build day in the badges.
> 
> 
> 1979 Spitfire 5 Details:
> ...




GTs58:  Thanks for your post. I would like a boys 26" with the serial number matching my birthdate.  F351085 to F354640. I'm still assuming that is the date the frame was welded, but know I may not be correct. It's the only thing on the bike that is verifiable. The build date is not so important to me.  Schwinn did not number their headbadges in 1963 anyway.  I'm a collector, so I like having something specific to look for.  This has been tougher since it's so specific.....


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Date code*

Schwinn is the one who produced the "born on date", not me, not you, not Elvis... IT WAS SCHWINN. Where's your proof that the serial numbered parts were dumped into a big box, mixed up and then randomly pulled out and used? Schwinn, like every other business that produces large quantities of items, do their best to track their production, quality control and inventory and they seemed to do that by being able to track sequential serial numbers. If you don't like it, then tough tatas to you, Schwinn themselves designated  "birthdays" to sequential groups of serial numbers and they did if for a reason, so until you come up with documentation proving otherwise, telling people that they are wrong only makes you look foolish.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> Schwinn is the one who produced the "born on date", not me, not you, not Elvis... IT WAS SCHWINN. .





I have no idea what a Schwinn "born on date" is. Please fill me in.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> Schwinn is the one who produced the "born on date", not me, not you, not Elvis... IT WAS SCHWINN. Where's your proof that the serial numbered parts were dumped into a big box, mixed up and then randomly pulled out and used? Schwinn, like every other business that produces large quantities of items, do their best to track their production, quality control and inventory and they seemed to do that by being able to track sequential serial numbers. If you don't like it, then tough tatas to you, Schwinn themselves designated  "birthdays" to sequential groups of serial numbers and they did if for a reason, so until you come up with documentation proving otherwise, telling people that they are wrong only makes you look foolish.




They where definitely not stamped after welding.. I had a pic that I posted on a thread like this a while back but can't find of a green 41 that the WELD covered part of the serial number.. Gt can you find that pic I posted?..i have seen this a few more times as well...im gonna say that the bb plates were stamped for that letters run, put in stacks sequentially and pulled to be welded..two cents


Found it


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2013)

I still have that one in my files. When my computer crashed I lost most all of my picture "Documentation" proving the numbers were stamped prior to any frame building. 

Here's your pic Fatbar, along with the 70 Tandem wearing two different serial numbers in two locations.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Serial number*

The born on date would be the serial number on bikes built before 3-23-1966. I have no doubt that the serial numbers on specific frame parts were pre-stamped, that would be the easiest way to serial number their frames. Those serial numbers wouldn't be assigned a specific date code or counted as a finished item until either the frame was completed or the entire bike was completed. From an inventory and manufacturing standpoint, frames would be produced with sequential serial numbers and at the end of a production day, the last number used would be the end of that day's production run.  The Tandem with 2 serial numbers is an amazing find and would almost be proof of your theory... if it was date coded to a date before March 23rd, 1966. March 22nd was the last day that records for day to day production were published. After that, all that's published for dates is the monthly production numbers, and both numbers on that tandem are from the same month and year. For the date codes on that tandem to validate your theory, it would need to have been produced prior to the end of the daily serial number inventory or show 2 different months of production. The last serial number listed as being built on a specific day was CB67680.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 9, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> The born on date would be the serial number on bikes built before 3-23-1966. I have no doubt that the serial numbers on specific frame parts were pre-stamped, that would be the easiest way to serial number their frames. Those serial numbers wouldn't be assigned a specific date code or counted as a finished item until either the frame was completed or the entire bike was completed. From an inventory and manufacturing standpoint, frames would be produced with sequential serial numbers and at the end of a production day, the last number used would be the end of that day's production run.  The Tandem with 2 serial numbers is an amazing find and would almost be proof of your theory... if it was date coded to a date before March 23rd, 1966. March 22nd was the last day that records for day to day production were published. After that, all that's published for dates is the monthly production numbers, and both numbers on that tandem are from the same month and year. For the date codes on that tandem to validate your theory, it would need to have been produced prior to the end of the daily serial number inventory or show 2 different months of production. The last serial number listed as being built on a specific day was CB67680.




Great explaination Aero!  Thanks!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> Great explaination Aero!  Thanks!




This is why I like prewar and early postwar bikes... I have no idea what month it was made lol and no way to tell except for xmas specials ..and dont really care honestly which is great cause then I dont get my panties all sandy. I pull the crank and look at the stamp and that's good enough for me... ..


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> This is why I like prewar and early postwar bikes... I have no idea what month it was made lol and no way to tell except for xmas specials ..and dont really care honestly which is great cause then I dont get my panties all sandy. I pull the crank and look at the stamp and that's good enough for me... ..




I have lots of bikes, but only one birthday.  I'm not at all hung up on the dates of my current fleet.  I just think it would be really cool to find a birthdate bike, so I keep looking.....


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Birthday bikes*

I agree, I don't really bother with date codes either, but the challenge of acquiring a bike that was SUPPOSEDLY built on your birthday adds another facet to the "hunt" that we all enjoy!


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 13, 2013)

Anyone looking for October 1968? I have a Panther with KD55120


----------

